# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Phá Tam Giang mùa nắng đổ - du lịch Huế

## yeuhanoi

*"Thương  em anh cũng muốn vô - Sợ truông nhà Hồ, sợ phá Tam Giang". Câu ca xưa  như một ám ảnh về phá Tam Giang đầy dữ dội, một trong những đầm phá lớn  nhất Đông Nam Á.                         * 


_Phá Tam Giang một trong những đầm phá lớn nhất Đông Nam Á
_

Phá  Tam Giang có chiều dài 24km, diện tích 52km2, theo hướng Tây Tây Bắc -  Đông Đông Nam từ cửa sông Ô Lâu đến sông Hương, ra cửa biển Thuận An,  thuộc địa phận 12 xã của 3 huyện Phong Điền, Quảng Điền, Hương Trà, tỉnh  Thừa Thiên-Huế.


Xuất phát từ cảng  biển Thuận An, con thuyền nhỏ như lướt nhẹ trên mặt nước xanh màu ngọc  của dòng Ô Lâu để đi dọc theo chiều dài đầm phá. Hơn 15km chạy dọc theo  những con sóng, những cánh đồng và những cây cầu, dọc theo con đầm phá  đến với làng chái Thái Dương Hạ. Trên phá, bập bềnh vài chiếc thuyền  chạy dọc theo những dãy cọc, những hàng rào lưới giăng trên toàn phá như  những bàn cờ trận vuông vức. Xa xa là những rừng phi lao chắn sóng cát  không ngừng bài hát rì rào trên những tán cao. Chỉ 30 phút sau, thuyền  cập bến tại ốc đảo trên phá có làng chài Thái Dương Hạ cổ xưa hàng mấy  trăm năm.


_"Thương em anh cũng muốn vô 
Sợ truông nhà Hồ, sợ phá Tam Giang"_



Ngay  từ đầu bến là một khu chợ khá nhộn nhịp với nhiều hàng hóa không khác  gì các khu chợ trong thành phố, song đặc biệt hơn là khi chiều xuống,  hoàng hôn tím nhuộm màu trên phá thì chợ thật sự ồn ào bởi các ghe  thuyền đánh bắt thủy hải sản trở về, tôm, cá, mực tươi rói được chuyển  nhanh từ dưới thuyền lên chợ, rồi lại chuyển từ chợ xuống các thuyền  buôn cá tôm khác đi khắp các chợ khác quanh vùng.


_Bình minh trên phá Tam Giang_



Đình  làng Thái Dương Hạ là một tổ hợp vừa mang dáng vẻ đình làng truyền  thống Việt, vừa mang nét văn hóa đặc trưng trong trang trí đền miếu của  vùng đất Thừa Thiên - Huế, khá lộng lẫy, uy nghi, thờ Thành hoàng làng  là ông Trương Quý Công (hay Thương Thiều), người Đàng Ngoài, đã có công  dạy cho dân làng nghề đánh bắt cá và buôn bán ghe mành. Đình cứ 3 năm tổ  chức Lễ hội Cầu ngư rất long trọng vào 12-1 âm lịch.


_Dọc ngang phá Tam Giang_



Chùa  Thái Quốc có kiến trúc nửa xưa nửa hiện đại nhưng uy nghiêm, trầm lặng  trong một không gian rợp bóng cây. Đường làng khá khang trang, sạch,  được lát bêtông, hai bên nhà cửa xây cất kiên cố, nhiều nhà như một biệt  thự nhỏ xinh xắn, trước cửa nhà nào cũng có từ một đến vài trang thờ  thờ cúng ông bà. Trong làng có nhiều khu nhà thờ họ rất to, kiến trúc  cầu kỳ, giống một ngôi đền lộng lẫy...


Làng Thái Dương Hạ  còn làm cho khách tới đây ngạc nhiên khi đứng trước "thành phố lăng",  nơi "cư ngụ" của người cõi âm trong làng, được xây cất như một ngôi biệt  thự tí hon, trang trí hoa văn rất đẹp, có "ngôi nhà" còn được thắp đèn  điện ngày đêm...Cuộc sống “Dương sao âm vậy” dường như đúng với mảnh đất  này.

Nhưng thú vị nhất có lẽ là các dịch vụ  trong làng, từ tiệm may quần áo, đại lý bia Huda - Huế, đại lý điện  thoại di động của các hãng, cho đến đại lý vé máy bay của cả Việt Nam  Airlines, Jet Pacific, Thai Airways, Eva Air, China Air...Chẳng thế mà  người dân ở đây đều không thích ra thành phố sống bởi ở đây cũng không  thiếu thứ gì, kể cả trường học tới trung học cơ sở.


_Nét tĩnh lặng của phá Tam Giang_



Rời  làng, lên thuyền đi tiếp cuộc hành trình khám phá phá Tam Giang, 15  phút lướt nước trong cái gió mang hơi nóng của nắng, tới rú Chá - rừng  ngập mặn đặc hữu của phá. Bước vào rừng là như vào một thế giới cách  biệt với nắng gió nóng bên ngoài, cây từng lớp dày che như bức tường  cây, phả hơi mát lạnh. Cây chá ở đây gần như cây sú - vẹt ở duyên hải  phía Bắc hay cây mắm - đước ở rừng U Minh (Cà Mau), có tốc độ tăng  trưởng thần tốc và sức lấn biển thần kỳ.


_Ngao ở vùng phá nhỏ hơn ngao ngoài biển_



Sau  một hồi đi thuyền dọc ngang con phá, không gì thú bằng ghé lại một quán  ăn ngay đầu con đò ngang, thưởng thức những đặc sản quý hiếm mà chỉ ở  đầm phá mới có. Cá, mực, tôm, ghẹ tươi roi rói và nháy tanh tách, thịt  thơm ngọt. Món cá hấp đã ngon, ngao cũng không kém phần thơm ngọt dù  ngao ở vùng phá này nhỏ hơn ngao ngoài biển. Ghẹ đặc biệt nhỏ chỉ bằng 3  ngón tay, nhưng ngọt, chắc và giá cả sẽ khiến bạn giật mình vì chỉ rẻ  bằng nửa so với ghẹ ngoài biển.


_Những con tôm nhảy tanh tách_


_Ghẹ ở đây giá rẻ đến ngỡ ngàng_



Hoàng  hôn buông xuống có lẽ là cảnh đẹp ngoạn mục nhất trên phá Tam Giang đã  đi vào thơ, nhạc, và rất nhiều bức ảnh phong cảnh. Khi màu tím của sắc  trời đã nhuộm một màu tuyệt đẹp lên toàn bộ đầm, lên những con thuyền  đang tấp nập về bến, những dáng người rắn rỏi rạng rỡ nụ cười đen giòn  sau một ngày vất vả. Phá hình như quá đỗi hiền hòa, thơ mộng trữ tình,  không mang sự dữ dội của nơi 3 dòng sông giao nhau, nơi cửa biển có  những con sóng lừng đầy hiểm nguy...  Rất nhiều du khách đã vì cảnh đẹp  hiếm có này mà dừng lại nơi phá, cố chụp cho được tấm hình chiều buông  rủ trên con phá mênh mông sóng nước này. 


_Hoàng hôn trên phá Tam Giang đã đi vào thi ca
_


Vừa  qua, nhân dịp Festival Huế 2010, Abalone Resort & Spa nằm trên phá  Tam Giang thơ mộng đã mở cửa đón khách. Abalone Resort & Spa nằm  cách bãi biển Thuận An 2 km và có tuyến xe buýt miễn phí phục vụ khách  vào trung tâm TP Huế. Còn sân bay Phú Bài cũng cách khu nghỉ dưỡng chừng  20 phút di chuyển trên ô tô.


_Những dáng người rắn rỏi rạng rỡ nụ cười đen giòn sau một ngày vất vả_



Giờ  đây, Phá Tam Giang có lẽ không còn là nỗi sợ như câu ca xưa, mà như  đang đợi sự đánh thức những vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn hàng trăm năm qua, để phá như  một địa danh được tìm đến trong bản đồ du lịch VN.


* Mách bạn*:

- Tại Huế: Thuê xe máy có giá 120.000 đ/ngày

- Phá Tam Giang cách Huế 15km, đi xuôi từ biển Thuận An về Quảng Trị.
- Hải sản ở đây là thủy hải sản nước lợ với giá cả phải chăng và rất ngon.

-  Từ Huế có hai đường đến Phá Tam Giang: Một đường ngay tại quốc lỗ 1A,  cách thành phố Huế 11km. Một đường đi từ thành phố Huế, chạy zíc zắc  trong các ngôi làng cổ của Huế.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo hoặc đăng kí tour Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - da nang - hoi an - hue
Để xem tất cả các tour du lịch tới Huế bạn xem tại tour du lịch Huế - tour du lich hue
Hoặc xem tất cả các vấn đề về du lịch Huế tại du lịch Huế - du lich Hue

----------

